# Taurus PT111 G2C 12+1 9mm Review Budget or Bull?



## Cannon

I wont say its a great bargain, I know it is ... This You Tube gun review feels the same way about the Taurus G2C, give it a look!


----------



## berettatoter

Cannon said:


> I wont say its a great bargain, I know it is ... This You Tube gun review feels the same way about the Taurus G2C, give it a look!


Wait a minute, is this a "revamp" of the G2 Millennium?


----------



## Livingthedream

Same as the G2 but with a few subtle changes. The name for one and no more Taurus security system . Other than that identical.


----------



## RK3369

LOL, yup, the Edsel was nothing but a Ford with a different bumper. Nothing but putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## desertman

Bargain or no bargain, I'd never buy a Taurus. The way I look at it, buying a cheap gun from a manufacturer that has had a spotty reputation is: How much value do you put on your life or that of a loved one? 

Being that it is a cheap gun you're at least going to have to put several hundred rounds through it in order to ensure it's reliability. For those that have had very little experience shooting guns, or for first time gun owners, they're gonna' at least have to put several thousand rounds through it in order to become proficient with it. That's gonna' cost a few hundred dollars or over a thousand dollars in ammo over and above the cost of the gun. In which case you could have used some of that money to buy a better gun from a reputable manufacturer in the first place. For a little over $200 more you could buy a Ruger or a Smith&Wesson M&P, brand new outta' the box. Although not a double stack a Ruger EC9s goes for around $230. Not only that but cheap guns usually do not hold up very well to sustained use without something breaking somewhere down the line. Especially one's from a manufacturer that's had a record for inferior products and quality control. There's a reason why the nation's law enforcement and military agencies do not use them. In fact they're not even taken into consideration and for good reason.


----------



## Outlaw

I just hit 5,500 rnds with my G2 and guess what... One stovepipe. Now I know the failure of Taurus to be a successful company is management but the G2C has 2 improvements, no more TSS which removes a potential problem and beefed up trigger safety. The G2 is the only shining star in the Taurus line. Please... Taurus haters, everyone that owns one will tell you they love it. Don't hate the G2 for Taurus' sake, try one and you'll see.


----------



## Goldwing

Tell me more about these fine guns, please........



Taurus PT145
Note: A website had been set up for people to find out information about how to return their pistols. The process, however, is pending a judge's final ruling on a settlement. The judge is to rule in January.

To read about the website and a new lawsuit filed against Taurus by the father of a boy killed by a Taurus pistol go here.

Original story: Firearms manufacturer Taurus has agreed to a voluntary recall of nearly 1 million pistols as part of the settlement of a lawsuit that alleges nine handgun models had defects, including one that caused some to inadvertently fire when dropped.

"This is not an anti-firearms lawsuit. This is a defective product lawsuit," said Birmingham attorney Todd Wheeles, co-lead counsel representing plaintiffs in the 2013 federal lawsuit. "This hopefully will help save lives by taking defective firearms off the street."

The settlement affects customers who bought the following models sold between 1997 and 2013 in the U.S., Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands and Guam: PT-111 Millennium; PT-132 Millennium; PT-138-Millennium; PT-140 Millennium; PT-145 Millennium; PT-745 Millennium; PT-609; PT-640; and PT-24/7.

Despite the voluntary recall, Taurus denied in a statement Friday night that there are any design defects in the models.

GW


----------



## Craigh

@Outlaw, I don't think people are claiming all G2 pistols are bad. I think what Desertman and others might be saying is if you're going to spend all that money on ammunition, holsters and other accessories, why not upgrade the handgun to something with a better long term record up front? For example, I think the Taurus 1911 models are probably well made. I'd probably have no problem with them in the least, but for a couple of hundred more, I can get a name brand high quality but basic 1911 from a reputable manufacturer. The cost difference is way less than the ammo you might use breaking it in. It's similar to the cost of a trigger job by a competent gunsmith. Add a holster and some good magazines, and why not have purchased a Colt, Sig, or Remington in the first place. It's not just Taurus, but the likes of Norinco, Rock Island, ATI, and Tisas. Why not spend a tad extra up front? Now, I kind of like a project gun, providing I don't have to trust my life on it. I'd buy a Taurus 1911, Rock Island, or one of those others just to have a starter gun with good forged slide and frame, but that's a different story all together.

Couple this with Taurus' horrible customer service reputation, and again, Why? Over the long term or even the short term, you're not really doing yourself a favor nor are you really saving a whole lot in the process. I mean you can take a chance and spend $200 on a Taurus G2 or spend close to $400 on a Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm. Which is the safer bet? Even after 5,000 successful rounds, who would you rather deal with were something to go wrong? Is that worth $200? Maybe it is. I don't know. It's not to me.

You suggest to try one and I'll see. I have. The G2 is okay, but I detest that super long and mushy pull. I suppose I could get used to this, but why? Both I tried were owned by friends and had very gritty slides even after somewhat broken in. They felt good in my hand and were reliable in my use.

I'm truly not attempting to put down your choice. I'm sure yours is a good firearm for you. Moreover, the Taurus G2 fills a niche as a good inexpensive choice for people buying their first defense handgun. Taurus revolvers do well as a possible fun shooter for anyone. I'm just suggesting what, for many of us, is a better choice without denigrating your personal choice.

Taurus Millenium G2: It Kinda Busted (Full Review)


----------



## desertman

Outlaw said:


> I just hit 5,500 rnds with my G2 and guess what... One stovepipe. Now I know the failure of Taurus to be a successful company is management but the G2C has 2 improvements, no more TSS which removes a potential problem and beefed up trigger safety. The G2 is the only shining star in the Taurus line. Please... Taurus haters, everyone that owns one will tell you they love it. Don't hate the G2 for Taurus' sake, try one and you'll see.


They're inanimate objects. It's not a matter of love or hate. Some people such as myself would never buy one or recommend that others buy one, based on Taurus' past history and products. I have no reason to try one or ever had any desire to buy one as there are much better choices out there in the marketplace. Especially when choosing a product that your life may depend on someday. Just because you may have hit 5,500 rounds with only one stovepipe doesn't mean that there hasn't been countless others who have had nothing but problems with both Taurus' products and the company itself. Buying a Taurus is like buying tools from Harbor Freight. It's a total crap shoot. They may work once in a while but are almost guaranteed to beak when you need it most.


----------



## RK3369

Great comparison, Taurus pistols and Harbor Freight tools. I don’t completely trash everything ever made by Taurus. I have two older revolvers that have never had a problem. Semi autos are another category and it’s a total crapshoot as to what you get. After having been burned a couple times, I won’t waste my money on another gamble.


----------



## win231

Outlaw said:


> I just hit 5,500 rnds with my G2 and guess what... One stovepipe. Now I know the failure of Taurus to be a successful company is management but the G2C has 2 improvements, no more TSS which removes a potential problem and beefed up trigger safety. The G2 is the only shining star in the Taurus line. Please... Taurus haters, everyone that owns one will tell you they love it. Don't hate the G2 for Taurus' sake, try one and you'll see.


And Cher has never had cosmetic surgery.

You're really earning whatever Taurus is paying you. I'm not sure it's worth your self respect, however.


----------



## BigHead

It looks like a great gun.


----------



## Outlaw

win231 said:


> And Cher has never had cosmetic surgery.
> 
> You're really earning whatever Taurus is paying you. I'm not sure it's worth your self respect, however.


*You're not calling me a liar, right?*


----------



## Craigh

Outlaw said:


> *You're not calling me a liar, right?*


Oh come now. That's not a reply. My friend, win231 might have been a little harsh, but that doesn't warrant an escalation.

I also think you're probably exaggerating when you claim to have 5,500 rounds fired with one misfire. Most probably exaggerate like that, without being a liar. You're responding without substance. I myself, often claim to only have had one bauble in close to 5000 rounds through my Remington 1911, and truthfully, that's all I can remember. It was when I dropped a loaded magazine and failed to rap it before inserting it. Nonetheless, there might have been one or two additional times I fail to remember. I have so many old reloads around, I've probably had to do a tap and rack drill. I just don't remember because at the time, I'd have mentally blamed it on 40+ year old reloads. If I were called out on it, I'd probably admit I can't remember additional failures, but there might have been. I would not get upset and say, "Hey, you callin' me a liar?" There's a lot of anti-Taurus sentiment out there, and Taurus has earned a good bit of it. You admit that yourself. Take care, my friend, and shake it off. We're all in this together in the long run.


----------



## Goldwing

I suspect that the OP lit the fuse on this one and is amused by the response since he hasn't bothered to defend his statement that it is a great bargain. 

I personally would spend the same money on the worst police trade in Glock out there, and be fully confident that I would be better off than with any Taurus.

GW


----------



## Outlaw

Craigh, I respect you because you can be a fair non-Taurus guy. And I have every range trip documented and I do indeed have 5,500 count with just the one stovepipe.
As far as how you would react and how I react being different, well of course, we are 2 different people.
My reaction from someone calling me a liar has always been strong. I don't mean to disrespect the forum but I'm pretty sure many would feel the same.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Outlaw said:


> *You're not calling me a liar, right?*


If you are offended by someone's post, just click on the small black triangle at the lower left corner of that offending post.
This will allow you to complain, and it sends your post-specific complaint to the moderators, who will handle the problem.

Do your best not to respond to what you feel is an offensive post with a retaliatory post of your own, as this only starts a fight.
In the case of a fight, the moderators may kick both of you off of the forum.


----------



## Goldwing

Welcome back, Steve!

GW


----------



## Goldwing

Outlaw said:


> *You're not calling me a liar, right?*


Why get your dander up over a Taurus? Many of our members are not fond of Glocks for various reasons that I may disagree with but are certainly valid. 
If you have a Taurus that runs consistently, big deal. If I brag about my G19s reliability everyone yawns. 
If you are campaigning to raise the sales rate of Taurus semi-auto handguns, good luck with that.
If you are trying to convince me that your Taurus has been reliable, I believe.
I will stay with what works for me.

GW


----------



## Cannon

I've been well served by my Taurus G-2, the review of the the new G2C was amazing its a low cost CC, nice to find you can be well served by a low cost pistol. You can say what you like but if you've never owned a Taurus G2 or G2C your opinion really means very little.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Cannon said:


> ...You can say what you like but if you've never owned a Taurus G2 or G2C your opinion really means very little.


So, by extension, is it equally true that if you've never had physical relations with a bull, you really can have no meaningful negative opinion upon the subject? :mrgreen: :smt083

I have never tried meth, or heroin, or even coke, but nevertheless I know that I wouldn't ever want to.

I strongly believe that it is both possible and eminently practical to form a meaningful negative opinion, based solely upon reports received from responsible and credible sources.


----------



## Goldwing

Cannon said:


> I've been well served by my Taurus G-2, the review of the the new G2C was amazing its a low cost CC, nice to find you can be well served by a low cost pistol. You can say what you like but if you've never owned a Taurus G2 or G2C your opinion really means very little.


You think that you can judge the value of my opinion because I haven't owned a Taurus? I have not owned a Yugo, a Pocket Fisherman, or a time share in a third world country, but I think that the consensus would recommend against buying.:smt1099

GW


----------



## Cannon

Your entitled to your opinion guys but its without owning said gun you really don't know about this gun. I'm sure glad I didn't know about your opinions when I bought my Taurus 4yrs ago its been one of the best pistols I've ever owned. That I spent less than 250.00... Priceless! That it bothers so many... Laughable.


----------



## desertman

Cannon said:


> I've been well served by my Taurus G-2, the review of the the new G2C was amazing its a low cost CC, nice to find you can be well served by a low cost pistol. You can say what you like but if you've never owned a Taurus G2 or G2C *your opinion really means very little.*


No it doesn't. That's all they are. Opinions. My opinions or any one else's opinions for that matter are just as valid as yours. No one has a monopoly on opinions. I've never voted for a Democrat either. Does that mean I should not have or am not entitled to have an opinion about them either? You guys get so offended because you like buying and owning cheap handguns. So what? If that's your thing and you feel you've made a wise decision in buying them, more power to you. As long as you're happy with what you've bought, that's all that counts. Others such as myself would never buy a Taurus based on that company's poor track record and products. So what? That's our decision to make and not yours. It's a gamble that many of us are not willing to take. It's my $200 and I'd rather spend it for something else.


----------



## desertman

Cannon said:


> Your entitled to your opinion guys but its without owning said gun you really don't know about this gun. I'm sure glad I didn't know about your opinions when I bought my Taurus 4yrs ago its been one of the best pistols I've ever owned. That I spent less than 250.00... Priceless! *That it bothers so many... Laughable.*


The fact that it bothers you so much is...Laughable. I can assure you that I'm not going to lose any sleep over your decision or any one else's decision to buy a Taurus. We as gun owners have more important things to lose sleep over than differences of opinions over which guns to buy.


----------



## Cannon

Sorry but unless you own one your opinion means very little to a perspective buyer. You don't own one so how can you give an opinion that has any credence? What you gonna say... I heard, or maybe my friend told me? Like that's gonna have any value... Sorry no it wont.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Cannon said:


> Sorry but unless you own one your opinion means very little to a perspective buyer. You don't own one so how can you give an opinion that has any credence? What you gonna say... I heard, or maybe my friend told me? Like that's gonna have any value... Sorry no it wont.


I know from reputable reports that buying a Taurus is a dice roll. Many buyers experience dissatisfaction.
I also know that those who get the bad ones receive no satisfaction from the manufacturer.
Therefore, it is completely valid for me to tell a prospective buyer that buying a Taurus for self-defense is a poor choice.

At the same time, your one good example, when compared to the many more bad ones, is not a valid place from which to recommend Taurus to someone who needs a reliable pistol.
It is sufficient to tell us that yours is a good one, and that you are satisfied with it.
But, because of Tarus's bad reputation, your singular experience is not a valid predictor of someone else's experience.

You got a good one.
Be happy for that.


----------



## Recoil1

And for those that haven’t heard ... any Taurus firearm manufactured on or after Jan, 1 2018 only has a 1 year warranty. 
The life time warranty will be honored on firearms manufactured before Jan, 1 2018
So... no more lifetime warranty on NEW Taurus firearms


----------



## Goldwing

Cannon said:


> Sorry but unless you own one your opinion means very little to a perspective buyer. You don't own one so how can you give an opinion that has any credence? What you gonna say... I heard, or maybe my friend told me? Like that's gonna have any value... Sorry no it wont.


Have you read my post #7?

GW


----------



## win231

Recoil1 said:


> And for those that haven't heard ... any Taurus firearm manufactured on or after Jan, 1 2018 only has a 1 year warranty.
> The life time warranty will be honored on firearms manufactured before Jan, 1 2018
> So... no more lifetime warranty on NEW Taurus firearms


LOL. They probably had to hire personnel just to handle the influx of their POS's coming in for repair.


----------



## Goldwing

Cannon said:


> Your entitled to your opinion guys but its without owning said gun you really don't know about this gun. I'm sure glad I didn't know about your opinions when I bought my Taurus 4yrs ago its been one of the best pistols I've ever owned. That I spent less than 250.00... Priceless! That it bothers so many... Laughable.


Sorry, but I must ask, what other pistols have you owned that your $250 Taurus is superior to?

GW


----------



## Outlaw

Goldwing, what's up with the GW at the ends of all your posts?


----------



## Goldwing

Outlaw said:


> Goldwing, what's up with the GW at the ends of all your posts?


1,570 posts and you are the first to ask. I guess that if it's remained a mystery for that long, it can remain so for a while longer.

Why do you go by Outlaw? Are you a felon, are you in a biker gang, or do you want people to be afraid of you? :smt077

GW


----------



## Craigh

Outlaw said:


> Goldwing, what's up with the GW at the ends of all your posts?


I would hazard to guess, GW just is short for Gold Wing and was chosen because he likes or owns a Honda Gold Wing motorcycle, an expensive and comfortable ride loaded with all the luxuries. Just a guess.

I used to put "Take care, Craig" at the end of all my posts, but stopped. On another forum, someone complained that they felt I was threatening them like saying, "watch out because I'm stalking you." Really dumb, but the moderator asked me not to use that ending. I quit it everywhere.

https://powersports.honda.com/2018/gold-wing.aspx


----------



## blackshirt

In have a Taurus 85 and love it...Also have a original G2....Hopefully the refined some things that make mine a less than quality gun in my eyes.
Mine was gifted to me and I never checked one out before asking for one ( My Mistake)

Just a few things I do not like....

1) Mag release button fell out

2) Mags fit sloppy in mag well and rattle

3)Poor finish that wears off with minimal use

4) Grip texture to aggressive..(Chews you skin up wearing IWB)

5) Trigger

That being said it has been reliable and fired everything I have fed it.


----------



## Craigh

blackshirt said:


> In have a Taurus 85 and love it...Also have a original G2....Hopefully the refined some things that make mine a less than quality gun in my eyes.
> Mine was gifted to me and I never checked one out before asking for one ( My Mistake)
> 
> Just a few things I do not like....
> 
> *5) Trigger*


I've never owned a G2 and don't think I ever will. It's not because I hate Taurus. I don't, but it's mostly their reputation, especially their customer service. Because I teach an informal class for seniors at my gun club, I am asked a lot to suggest a handgun. Because of the price, the G2 is often mentioned by these folks on a fixed income. I try to stay somewhat current on the more common choices in the budget price range. For this reason, I've borrowed the G2 on several occasions from two members. I've also rented it at the public indoor range I go to.

Forgetting for a moment all the typical complaints about Taurus, I try to focus on the usability issues I've had with the G2. The best thing I can say is that, for me, the gun was comfortable to grip and was completely reliable so far based on my limited use. That said, I detested the gun almost totally based on the trigger. That huge long pull all the way to the back of the guard is crazy. The first time, I thought the gun was broken when it seemed to fail to fire. Next was the break of that trigger. When you finally get to a non distinct wall, the break is mushy as all getout. It reminded me of a High Standard 22 mag derringer I once owned. I know some DAO pistols can be this way, but the G2 exceeded anything I'd tried, pretty much. I imagine, over time, one could train for this, but why bother when there are so many better handguns out there with fairly good triggers while still being value options?

With the customer service issues, this trigger is one of the reasons I personally do not recommend nor would buy this handgun. Really, this is personal opinion only.


----------



## Goldwing

A taurus for $250? Nah, a Smith and Wesson for less? Hell yes! 
http://www.handgunforum.net/gun-dea...stainless-16-1-rd-244-shipped-after-code.html

GW


----------



## Outlaw

goldwing said:


> 1,570 posts and you are the first to ask. I guess that if it's remained a mystery for that long, it can remain so for a while longer.
> 
> Why do you go by Outlaw? Are you a felon, are you in a biker gang, or do you want people to be afraid of you? :smt077
> 
> GW


Just curious why you have the need to "sign" your posts with the initials of your username, just seems odd, sorry. 
Outlaw is a tribute to my late father who knick named me Outlaw from years of playing cops and robbers as a child.


----------



## Ifferd

Cannon said:


> I wont say its a great bargain, I know it is ... This You Tube gun review feels the same way about the Taurus G2C, give it a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck with whatever weapon you choose!!
> 
> :smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## Livingthedream

Cannon said:


> Sorry but unless you own one your opinion means very little to a perspective buyer. You don't own one so how can you give an opinion that has any credence? What you gonna say... I heard, or maybe my friend told me? Like that's gonna have any value... Sorry no it wont.


I had 2 G2's . I made the mistake in purchasing one while waiting over 4 month's for my millennium pro to be replaced by a G2. Had nothing but problems with my purchased G2. Problem 1 trigger safety blade broke in 2 pieces, problem 2 had failures to feed and eject. Went back to Taurus 2x for repairs total wait time of 24 weeks . I sold the new replacement G2 a few days after receiving it and practically gave the one I purchased away. Was not worth anything. Thank god they had a lifetime warranty on the older guns. F.Y.I the new guns now being made including the G2C have 1 year warranty no more lifetime. Cold day in hell before I recommend or purchase another Taurus product.


----------



## blackshirt

Craigh said:


> I've never owned a G2 and don't think I ever will. It's not because I hate Taurus. I don't, but it's mostly their reputation, especially their customer service. Because I teach an informal class for seniors at my gun club, I am asked a lot to suggest a handgun. Because of the price, the G2 is often mentioned by these folks on a fixed income. I try to stay somewhat current on the more common choices in the budget price range. For this reason, I've borrowed the G2 on several occasions from two members. I've also rented it at the public indoor range I go to.
> 
> Forgetting for a moment all the typical complaints about Taurus, I try to focus on the usability issues I've had with the G2. The best thing I can say is that, for me, the gun was comfortable to grip and was completely reliable so far based on my limited use. That said, I detested the gun almost totally based on the trigger. That huge long pull all the way to the back of the guard is crazy. The first time, I thought the gun was broken when it seemed to fail to fire. Next was the break of that trigger. When you finally get to a non distinct wall, the break is mushy as all getout. It reminded me of a High Standard 22 mag derringer I once owned. I know some DAO pistols can be this way, but the G2 exceeded anything I'd tried, pretty much. I imagine, over time, one could train for this, but why bother when there are so many better handguns out there with fairly good triggers while still being value options?
> 
> With the customer service issues, this trigger is one of the reasons I personally do not recommend nor would buy this handgun. Really, this is personal opinion only.


I agree...I am sure you can get used to the trigger if its your only gun.....But if you shoot it along with guns that have decent triggers you really notice how bad it is.


----------



## Cannon

The trigger got much better for me after after 600 to 800 rds through the G-2, the gun has been rock solid reliable from day one no matter what I've feed it, just like it has been for you in your limited exposure to the G-2. I really like the ergonomics of this pistol its a double stack compact that has a decent size grip that allows all fingers on the grip so I have control and the grip texture is one of the best out there.


----------



## win231

People who own quality firearms never have to convince anyone about how good they are.....


----------



## Cannon

Win 231 if that were the case You Tube reviews of pistols & revolvers would be non-existent!Gun reviews are one of the number one watched videos when people want a review of a new gun.


----------



## Goldwing

Cannon said:


> The trigger got much better for me after after 600 to 800 rds through the G-2, the gun has been rock solid reliable from day one no matter what I've feed it, just like it has been for you in your limited exposure to the G-2. I really like the ergonomics of this pistol its a double stack compact that has a decent size grip that allows all fingers on the grip so I have control and the grip texture is one of the best out there.


I once heard a comedian refer to a "one string banjo". Now I know exactly what he was speaking of.

GW


----------



## joepolo

People who own quality firearms never have to convince anyone about how good they are..... Funny you should say this I got banned from a Taurus form for almost the same thing. All I said was if a Taurus is the only gun you shoot then you haven't shot a good quality gun. Next thing I know I was banned from the form for bashing. Some of these guys that talk about how good there G2 is, came here around the same time a couple of us did. But for different reasons. They're like little trolls that inject themselves into the forums, just to talk about how good their guns are.


----------



## Cannon

Didn't know posting a You Tube review of a the PT-112G2C would get you out of the closet Joe, but hey good to hear your still alive.


----------



## Livingthedream

joepolo said:


> People who own quality firearms never have to convince anyone about how good they are..... Funny you should say this I got banned from a Taurus form for almost the same thing. All I said was if a Taurus is the only gun you shoot then you haven't shot a good quality gun. Next thing I know I was banned from the form for bashing. Some of these guys that talk about how good there G2 is, came here around the same time a couple of us did. But for different reasons. They're like little trolls that inject themselves into the forums, just to talk about how good their guns are.


Hey, I know you Joe from the other Forum. We agreed on a lot of topics. Think you will be much happier here. I know I am.


----------



## blackshirt

joepolo said:


> People who own quality firearms never have to convince anyone about how good they are..... Funny you should say this I got banned from a Taurus form for almost the same thing. All I said was if a Taurus is the only gun you shoot then you haven't shot a good quality gun. Next thing I know I was banned from the form for bashing. Some of these guys that talk about how good there G2 is, came here around the same time a couple of us did. But for different reasons. They're like little trolls that inject themselves into the forums, just to talk about how good their guns are.


So i am not the only one?....One thing i learned over there is that you better not say one bad thing about a Taurus...Even if you gave a overall good review.

I loved all the worn out excuses like.....

Every company makes bad guns....

To sorry you got a bad one....Send it in.....

The trigger will smooth out...Keep shooting it....

Try switching ammo....

Tear it down and clean it and polish the feed ramp.

Etc Etc Etc....

My 85 has been great but my semi auto's have been less than stellar and i learned the hard way that a extra $50 to $150 bucks
is money well spent on a Smith,Kahr,Ruger etc etc


----------



## Livingthedream

blackshirt said:


> So i am not the only one?....One thing i learned over there is that you better not say one bad thing about a Taurus...Even if you gave a overall good review.
> 
> I loved all the worn out excuses like.....
> 
> Every company makes bad guns....
> 
> To sorry you got a bad one....Send it in.....
> 
> The trigger will smooth out...Keep shooting it....
> 
> Try switching ammo....
> 
> Tear it down and clean it and polish the feed ramp.
> 
> Etc Etc Etc....
> 
> My 85 has been great but my semi auto's have been less than stellar and i learned the hard way that a extra $50 to $150 bucks
> is money well spent on a Smith,Kahr,Ruger etc etc


It seems we have all found a happy place here. Lol..


----------



## Cannon

Come on now Living the dream you and Joepolo have been buds for years now you both got booted from the same sight years ago, at least that's what you both claimed a few yrs ago on this site. But you are both right this is a great gun site where all opinions can be shared!


----------



## Livingthedream

Cannon said:


> Come on now Living the dream you and Joepolo have been buds for years now you both got booted from the same sight years ago, at least that's what you both claimed a few yrs ago on this site. But you are both right this is a great gun site where all opinions can be shared!


Correction! I left voluntarily. Way to much criticism for speaking the truth. Taurus is a very consumer unfriendly business that makes subpar guns . Period!


----------



## Cannon

Living the dream that's your opinion well you know what they say? Opinions are like... Well never mind you get it


----------



## Tangof

I have half a dozen old timey Taurus guns that have worked every time and the large frame .22 revolver can shoot dime sized holes at 25 yards. The PT92 and 99 are fine pistols still being made, and mine are very reliable and accurate. The bad Taurus reputation started fairly recently with an absolute breakdown in QC and Customer Service. The new Taurus guns I am leery of simply because there an awful lot of smoke out there, got be some fire. As to the G2, I've only fired two, and both worked well with a fair to crappy trigger. I saw to my horror a G2 go off when the owner pulled the trigger and released it thinking something was wrong then pulled and it fired when he wasn't ready. CHEESE und CRAKCERS man, DON'T do that again! I've moved on to CZ's, but I still have my "Old Taurus" gun's. It's a shame they let their product image slip so.


----------



## Goldwing

Cannon said:


> Living the dream that's your opinion well you know what they say? Opinions are like... Well never mind you get it


My opinion is that you are going to beat this horse until everyone who has a different view than your own gets bored with arguing and then you win.:smt077

GW


----------



## Livingthedream

Tangof said:


> View attachment 15330
> I have half a dozen old timey Taurus guns that have worked every time and the large frame .22 revolver can shoot dime sized holes at 25 yards. The PT92 and 99 are fine pistols still being made, and mine are very reliable and accurate. The bad Taurus reputation started fairly recently with an absolute breakdown in QC and Customer Service. The new Taurus guns I am leery of simply because there an awful lot of smoke out there, got be some fire. As to the G2, I've only fired two, and both worked well with a fair to crappy trigger. I saw to my horror a G2 go off when the owner pulled the trigger and released it thinking something was wrong then pulled and it fired when he wasn't ready. CHEESE und CRAKCERS man, DON'T do that again! I've moved on to CZ's, but I still have my "Old Taurus" gun's. It's a shame they let their product image slip so.


The older Taurus guns are fantastic well built guns that have very few issues. The newer guns are crap. Taurus has really gone down hill in the past several years for sure.


----------



## Livingthedream

Cannon said:


> Living the dream that's your opinion well you know what they say? Opinions are like... Well never mind you get it


My opinions are based on my factual experience.


----------



## berettatoter

Sorry about some of you having issues with the Taurus forum, I'm on one (have been for quite a while), and have not had the same problems. I pull no punches on that forum either, among others, and have not had any issues....maybe I'm on another Tauri forum though, than the ones you guys were on.

Anyways, the G2 is a good gun....at least mine is. :smt1099


----------



## blackshirt

Livingthedream said:


> Correction! I left voluntarily. Way to much criticism for speaking the truth. Taurus is a very consumer unfriendly business that makes subpar guns . Period!


I got a ban warning for saying the grip texture on the G2 was tearing my skin up....Maybe i should have posted a photo....Since i was told i was just
looking for something to complain about.

They are very sensitive over there.


----------



## Cannon

What site are you joepolo & living the dream talking about? I can't understand why any gun forum would remove you for just stating an opinion, as joepolo & Living the dream claim. It seems strange that a one opinion post would get you booted.


----------



## Pandaz3

I own three Taurus handguns, a new as yet unfired Spectrum 380 (Seems okay so far, but the fire danger prevents shooting here in Oregon right now) I have a 605 357 snubby, I guess I have had it fifteen years. Finally I have a PT-111 Millennium G2. I am not in love with the trigger, but I can shoot mine with consistent accuracy. I don't care for any external manual safety except on a 1911, so I don't like it here either. I have had zero problems. I don't remember the round count, but not all that much. I trust the gun. I would carry it, but it's not quite a pocket pistol, I carry a forty or 357 Sig EDC.


----------



## blackshirt

Pandaz3 said:


> I own three Taurus handguns, a new as yet unfired Spectrum 380 (Seems okay so far, but the fire danger prevents shooting here in Oregon right now) I have a 605 357 snubby, I guess I have had it fifteen years. Finally I have a PT-111 Millennium G2. I am not in love with the trigger, but I can shoot mine with consistent accuracy. I don't care for any external manual safety except on a 1911, so I don't like it here either. I have had zero problems. I don't remember the round count, but not all that much. I trust the gun. I would carry it, but it's not quite a pocket pistol, I carry a forty or 357 Sig EDC.


Let us know how the Spectrum works for ya...I have heard about light primer strikes and slide not lining up with back of frame.
Mainly complaints on Taurus forum...I am sure they have all been banned or warned for speaking negative about a Taurus firearm.


----------



## Craigh

Cannon said:


> The trigger got much better for me after after 600 to 800 rds through the G-2, the gun has been rock solid reliable from day one no matter what I've feed it, just like it has been for you in your limited exposure to the G-2. I really like the ergonomics of this pistol its a double stack compact that has a decent size grip that allows all fingers on the grip so I have control and the grip texture is one of the best out there.


Sorry, but I do not believe the trigger gets much better over time. Because of that horribly long trigger pull on the rental G2, I asked about the trigger. The range is a full service range, gun store and gun smithing service. The largest in Central Florida. The person I asked was their gun smith. He said that trigger in the G2 is systemic to the design. It won't work itself out and you can't gun smith it out. It's an unfortunate byproduct of a cheap to design and manufacture linkage. The fact you said that yours got better makes me more firmly believe either you don't really own one or haven't actually put many rounds through it. Possibly my limited exposure is far less limited than your limited exposure.

In fact, it makes be doubt the veracity of a lot of G2 et al fans. I know of nobody who thinks this gun is fun to shoot, mostly because of that trigger, even when they train around it. Maybe it is masochism.which would cause someone to endure a couple thousand rounds to practice with one of these. I wouldn't, but then I don't have to, thankfully.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Craigh said:


> ...The fact you said that yours got better makes me more firmly believe either you don't really own one or haven't actually put many rounds through it...


This is diagnostic of what you've called a "fanboi" (or "fanboy").

It has to do with proving to the world that he didn't make the bad choice that the rest of us know that he did.

I believe that he owns one, but hasn't really shot it much (maybe because its trigger is so bad).
...Or he's Egyptian: The King of Denial.


----------



## Craigh

Steve M1911A1 said:


> This is diagnostic of what you've called a "fanboi" (or "fanboy").
> 
> It has to do with proving to the world that he didn't make the bad choice that the rest of us know that he did.
> 
> I believe that he owns one, but hasn't really shot it much (maybe because its trigger is so bad).
> ...Or he's Egyptian: The King of Denial.


LOL I think you're right. Some folks will fight all day over the idea they made a mistake. They have to create an escape hole. They just don't understand we don't really care they made a mistake. We're haters.

My limited experience is around 20 rounds through a friends. Then I shot another friend's G2 around a box of 50 America Eagle. Finally, I rented it and fired an additional 50 rounds of really cheap range ammo and a 20 round box of Win Brass with Gold Dot 124 grain bullets to +P specification. In the end, this gun is just not fun to shoot. I can tell you for sure. You have to pull that trigger all the way back to the back of the trigger guard. I've never seen it quite that way. It feels like it's not going to fire. When it does, there really isn't a wall, just mush then break. No need for a trigger stop. You're all the way already. That's just not comfortable and just about all I've talked to who've shot one agree. It's not fun to shoot.

Any gun which is not fun and is uncomfortable to shoot, is not going to get much practice. Besides, as others have said, why spend so much on ammunition for practice? Use some of it on a better gun where you won't need to train so much to get around the deficiencies. Your training can be spent on getting better. It's easier and more fun to train with a gun that's easier to shoot. Now I'll add, the G2 is fairly comfortable to hold in your hand, and I found it reliable, but that's it.


----------



## Cannon

It sure seems like you have plenty of range time with the G2 Craigh, your expert opinion on the G2 is laughable. Not trying to start anything but come on less than 100 rds... Get real!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Cannon said:


> ...your expert opinion on the G2 is laughable. Not trying to start anything...[emphases added]


I see a contradiction in terms here.


----------



## Cannon

Somehow I knew you would Steve.


----------



## blackshirt

Cannon said:


> It sure seems like you have plenty of range time with the G2 Craigh, your expert opinion on the G2 is laughable. Not trying to start anything but come on less than 100 rds... Get real!


20 rds-50 rds-100rds....I don't care how many rounds you fire through it...That trigger isn't going to improve.
Mine has been reliable so i give Taurus credit for that...They proved they can design a good trigger,They did
on the TCP..How anyone fired a prototype and said it feels good..Lets start production is beyond me.
I did learn a valuable lesson though...Never ask for a gun as a gift,Based on what others say,Because you will
end up with a sentimental gun you can't get rid of.

I believe the G2 is pretty darn reliable..Mine is...But that trigger is something to say the least.
It is even worse when you shoot it along with your other guns that have good triggers.


----------



## Pandaz3

I think that people think it has improved, (I know I did) as their own muscle memory is learning the odd way this trigger works, but it does work and I can be accurate with mine. I can't be as accurate as I am with my Springfield XDM9 5.25 with Springer trigger work, but accurate for a small gun. It is small and light, making it ergonomically harder to get that trigger all the way back to bang.
I still like mine.


----------



## Cannon

Heres a review that compares the differences between the PT-111 G2 to the new G2 C for those who say the gun would sometimes not fire make sure you pay attention from the 3:25 mark up to the 5:20 mark I've never used the safety key lock but if you have kids or grand kids you may have used the trigger lock his pointing out that some never figured out the right way to enable the pistol. If you used the key lock to disable the Taurus it could be the reason some had issues with the PT-111 G2.


----------



## Tangof

My own opinion on the G2 I have already stated that the gun's I shot all worked well with no malfunctions. They handled good and had poor to fairly crappy triggers. One note on them I hadn't posted previously was as near to a firearm accident (negligent discharge) that I've seen in ten years. A friend who has been around and owned guns most of his life, squeezed the trigger on his brand new G2 and it didn't go off. He drew it back slightly to examine it and inadvertently put more pressure on the trigger and BLAM! It was pointed down range and on my private range so there was no danger to others, but still the fact is it went off when he didn't want it to. Was he wrong? Hell yes, but when I took a turn with it I could see why it happened. The trigger gave every indication of being all the way back then with a little added pressure it went off. Once you knew the trigger I doubt it would happen again, but still.


----------



## crewchief

I just saw the G2C is shipping in 40sw now. Finally the proper cal getting to folks hands. Although the test will be can the G2C take the 40???


----------



## berettatoter

crewchief said:


> I just saw the G2C is shipping in 40sw now. Finally the proper cal getting to folks hands. Although the test will be can the G2C take the 40???


Yeah. I say that as well, but I think the .40 is gonna tear that one up.


----------



## Babbalou1956

Something interesting I learned about this pistol. It's a striker-fired SA but has 2nd strike capability. WTH? I've never heard of that before. With DAO yes but not SA. I've seen it mentioned in 2 videos & also in the Nov 2018 issue of Gun Tests magazine. Some prefer tap-rack-bang but if it's the last round it's tap-rack-click. Anyway, Gun Tests paid $204 for their new G2S & said single action was a "light & crisp" 4.6 pounds, DA was 6 pounds. My take on this new pistol? Don't know, we'll see over time. I don't need another 9mm, happy with my SIGs but for now if I wanted a cheap plinker $204 wouldn't be too risky for me personally.


----------



## Pandaz3

The G2C 9MM just got a best buy from '_Gun Tests' magazine. I will look for one in Forty, I won't shoot it enough to wear it out. I like the fact that it no longer has a key lock. I clean after each use anyway._


----------



## berettatoter

Pandaz3 said:


> The G2C 9MM just got a best buy from '_Gun Tests' magazine. I will look for one in Forty, I won't shoot it enough to wear it out. I like the fact that it no longer has a key lock. I clean after each use anyway._


_

I always thought those key locks were useless. If one stores/carries/owns their pistol properly, what it the point?_


----------



## Steve M1911A1

berettatoter said:


> I always thought those key locks were useless. If one stores/carries/owns their pistol properly, *what [is] the point?* [emphasis added]


They make the hoplophobes feel safer.
That's important, isn't it?


----------



## Expatriate

First post on the forum as I was surfing the web looking for a solution to the trigger issue with my G2c when I stumbled across this thread.

I believe I can be as impartial as anyone having owned many handguns over the decades and not beholden to any single brand.

I purchased a G2c back in March or so because someone on another forum was raving about his and said they were on sale for $199. Now, at the time my EDC was a SA XDS 40. It holds 6 rounds of .40 S&W and is an incredibly accurate little pistol that I absolutely love. Great sights, crisp if albeit heavy trigger, solid construction, and absolutely reliable.

I picked up the G2c sight unseen from an online vendor and was delighted when it arrived at my FFL.









I was instantly impressed with the quality and fit and finish. It fit my hand like a glove and the 12rd capacity in such a compact pistol was impressive. I took it home and gave it a good cleaning and grabbed a few boxes of various commercial loads and some of my match loads from my old GSSF G19.

Took it to my outdoor range and fired a few groups at 7yds. 1" and 1.5" groups were fairly easy, but something didn't feel right. There was a "clicking" sensation about 1/4 way through the trigger pull. I did some 25yd bench testing and the trigger drove me nuts. A bit gritty but fairly light. But that clicking feeling was horrible. It felt like the trigger safety wasn't disengaging entirely before the trigger moved rearward. The 25yd groups were disappointing. Most around 5". My XDS does under 2". My woods gun, a Glock 29 will do an inch every now and then.

Got home and looked online and someone mentioned a company that makes a stainless steel striker guide for $15. Ordered it and installed it. Made the trigger smoother and little lighter, but that stupid catching sensation was still there.

Took it back to the range and stuffed it in my coat pocket as I went to inspect targets. It tumbled out and fell on the gravel. Picked it up and noticed such a slight fall caused some damage. Chipped clear through the slide finish in a couple of spots.









Undeterred but disappointed, my dad and I put it and a couple of other little pistols through their paces. The trigger was not noticeable during speed drills and that little gun points as naturally as my index finger for me. Dad is a retired FBI guy and chief of police. He was impressed with the little Taurus. We fired the Taurus, his Ruger EC9, and my XDS.









After a few hundred rounds, the Taurus emerged as the clear favorite for close quarters shooting and never hiccupped once.

But, when doing slow-paced plinking, the trigger drives me nuts. I have since started carrying a S&W M&P40c as my primary carry gun, and the XDS is back up. The G2c was my first Taurus, and it is impressive at it's price point. But I agree that better guns can be had for not much more money. I picked up my M&P40c with night sights brand new for $349, and it came with a $50 rebate from S&W. So for less than $100 more, a gun with a better finish and reputation can be had.

I still like the Taurus and it makes a fine range toy, but that trigger and weak finish means it usually stays home.


----------



## Pandaz3

I found that when just shooting the PT-111 (Same model but earlier G2) I love the gun and it's reliable, but slow fire, I too notice the trigger. I have XDS in 9, 40 and 45 and prefer the 40 too. I think the 40, 10, and 357 Sig have the extra oomph needed to be accurate at farther distances and others like the nine wane.

I don't know how those Animes appeared in the post


----------



## win231

berettatoter said:


> I always thought those key locks were useless. If one stores/carries/owns their pistol properly, what it the point?


I used to think the same thing, until I learned that many people don't store their guns safely; they "hide" them around the house & think no children or unauthorized adults will find them. Most of them are simply too cheap to buy A lock box; even the quick-access ones.
I'd never own a gun with an internal lock, but then I don't leave guns lying around or "hidden."


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Pandaz3 said:


> ...needed to be accurate at farther distances and others like the nine wane.
> 
> I don't know how those Animes appeared in the post


They appeared because you used a word that contained f-a-r-t within it.
Note that if I write f-a-r-ther, they don't show up. But if I write it normally, I get farther.


----------



## LostinTexas

goldwing said:


> Tell me more about these fine guns, please........
> 
> Taurus PT145
> Note: A website had been set up for people to find out information about how to return their pistols. The process, however, is pending a judge's final ruling on a settlement. The judge is to rule in January.
> 
> To read about the website and a new lawsuit filed against Taurus by the father of a boy killed by a Taurus pistol go here.
> 
> Original story: Firearms manufacturer Taurus has agreed to a voluntary recall of nearly 1 million pistols as part of the settlement of a lawsuit that alleges nine handgun models had defects, including one that caused some to inadvertently fire when dropped.
> 
> "This is not an anti-firearms lawsuit. This is a defective product lawsuit," said Birmingham attorney Todd Wheeles, co-lead counsel representing plaintiffs in the 2013 federal lawsuit. "This hopefully will help save lives by taking defective firearms off the street."
> 
> The settlement affects customers who bought the following models sold between 1997 and 2013 in the U.S., Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands and Guam: PT-111 Millennium; PT-132 Millennium; PT-138-Millennium; PT-140 Millennium; PT-145 Millennium; PT-745 Millennium; PT-609; PT-640; and PT-24/7.
> 
> Despite the voluntary recall, Taurus denied in a statement Friday night that there are any design defects in the models.
> 
> GW


So what's the beef with these? I have a PT-140 that has been flawless, since I got it. It has some quirks, like partially depressing the trigger and engaging the safety, will leave the trigger unblocked. I consider this a user error, but can see the gripe. That is the only flaw I can find, and since so many whine that they would never use a mechanical safety catch anyway, because they can't remember to disable it, I don't see the need for action.
Something other than this?


----------



## berettatoter

Pandaz3 said:


> I found that when just shooting the PT-111 (Same model but earlier G2) I love the gun and it's reliable, but slow fire, I too notice the trigger. I have XDS in 9, 40 and 45 and prefer the 40 too. I think the 40, 10, and 357 Sig have the extra oomph needed to be accurate at farther distances and others like the nine wane.
> 
> I don't know how those Animes appeared in the post


Lol. I guess I don't know how they showed up either, but I think one of them ripped one! :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They appeared because you used a word that contained f-a-r-t within it.
> Note that if I write f-a-r-ther, they don't show up. But if I write it normally, I get farther.


LMAO! That was funny Steve.


----------



## Pandaz3

I did shoot a magazine thru both my G2 and G2C, not much difference that I noticed but that is not a lot of rounds to compare.


----------



## berettatoter

Pandaz3 said:


> I did shoot a magazine thru both my G2 and G2C, not much difference that I noticed but that is not a lot of rounds to compare.


Well, they are both essentially the same gun, right?


----------



## Pandaz3

Minor dfference on the slide for the most part cosmetic, lack of lock, and increased flaring of ejection port is all I have noted so far.


----------



## Pandaz3

I just ordered another G2C, now in 40 so it should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## Pandaz3

Well Friday, but I have it filled out the rebate form.


----------



## berettatoter

Pandaz3 said:


> I just ordered another G2C, now in 40 so it should be here by Wednesday.


Fill us in to how the .40 S&W version shoots!


----------



## Pandaz3

berettatoter said:


> Fill us in to how the .40 S&W version shoots!


I will, I cleaned it twice, except the bore, but I'll get the stuff I need to get that done. For certain they fired multiple rounds at the factory, the stripper showed evidence as did the ejection port. The breech face did show that it had been fired, but not much. I expect they fired three to five rounds to test function. That seems good.


----------



## berettatoter

Pandaz3, have you shot that .40 yet?


----------



## Pandaz3

No hoping to this next week


----------



## terdog

Between my GF, daughter & I, we have owned 3 of the original G2's. Probably shot well north of 1k rnds through each of them without a single issue. 
Ya, we eventually sold them to family and friends to have seed $$$ to upgrade. 

But, I'm really thinking about getting another.


----------



## Pandaz3

I shot five 380's, having trouble with the 911.
But anyway I still shot four magazines of LAX 165 Gr JHP and one of Underwood 150 Gr (Nosler) JHP using the new PT-140 G2C. I had a 8x12" plate at 25 yards. Bang, Ping, Bang, Ping till the bullets were all gone. 51 rounds, No hiccups of any sort, accurate enough for me. I wanted to shoot more, but I was pooped, had more ammo, but no more gumption.


----------



## terdog

Can't ask for more than that! 
Nice report Pandaz3, thanks.

Don't know if I missed it, but what was your logic for going the 40 vs 9mm?


----------



## Pandaz3

I used to carry 45 all the time and I have carried 9 and 380 here and there and I did not own a 40, but I bought a inexpensive pair of Walther PPX in 9 and 40, so we could try them. We both agreed that the 40 seemed a lot more accurate, She just looked for a more accurate 9 MM, I found a XD40 and now I am a 40 convert. So I was looking for a PT-140 when I bought the first PT-111. They just were not available again (New) until recently.

On a side note today I also shot two Shield's a 40 and a 45. Dumb me got regular strength 40 ammo (165 Gr LAX JHP) vs some fairly hot 45 (Underwood 200 Grain Gold Dots) Well the 45 was significantly more powerful in recoil. Next time I will try more comparable ammo.


----------

